# Fehmarn/Staberhuk



## petipet (16. Oktober 2004)

Hallo und Moin,

liebe Boardies, ich schreib einfach mal los, wie mir der Schnabel gewachsen ist. Viermal, in den letzten zwei Jahren, war ich jetzt auf Fehmarn. Der Vorteil einer Insel ist, logisch, daß man immer einen Platz zum Brandungsangeln hat. Wenn nun kein Wind geht, hat man immer noch den Sund, (z.B. Beelitzwerft,Miramar) wo die Strömung Futter rantreibt) Ich habe so ziemlich alles ausprobiert - und manche Nacht gar nicht schlecht gefangen. Und manche Nacht fast nix. Die schönste "Ecke" von Fehmarn, ist für mich, der Strand von Staberhuk. Ich meine damit nicht die Marinestation, sondern die Küste unterhalb des Leuchtturmes. Da muß man schon einige Meterchen gehen. Belohnt wird man, mit einem Küstenabschnitt, wie aus dem Meerforellenanglerbilderbuch. Daß da auch Dorsche, in den Löchern stehen könnten, raubt mir Ruhrgebietsfuzzy oft den Schlaf. Ich hänge mal ein pic an.







Leute, ich finde es wunderschön dort. Nachts ist man dort wirklich einsam. Es ist auch etwas von einem Hauch von Abenteuer dabei, wenn man sich in der Abenddämmerung auf den Weg macht und morgens von der Sonne begrüßt wird.

Gruß...Peter


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn/Staberhuk*

|wavey:Hi, |kopfkrat  Du bist jetzt gerade dort? Ich fahre am 20.10. dort hin und will mein Glück versuchen. Das Wetter sieht wohl nicht so rosig aus, aber der Trieb ist stärker, kennst Du ja bestimmt. Kann es sein, das Du im Mai dort zum Hornhecht angeln da warst? wenn du das auf dem Bild bist, dann meine ich, wir haben zusammen am Strand gestanden. Kann mich natürlich auch irren. Angler sehen ja immer gleich aus. So erfolgreich, so gut gelaunt, so ausgeglichen und erfolgsorientiert!!!!  |bla: ODER? 
Gruß und Petri


----------



## Gnilftz (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn/Staberhuk*

@ Peter
Da stehen Dorsche!!! Habe da beim Blinkern des Nachtens schon einige rausgezogen.
Abundan sitzen da auch mal Brandungsangler, ich kann Dir aber nicht sagen, wie bei denen die Ausbeute ist.
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## petipet (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn/Staberhuk*

@DRILLINGSHASE,

Ende April/Mai war ich drei Wochen auf Fehmarn. Da habe ich auf die letzten Me-Fo`s gefischt, bevor das Wasser zu warm wurde. Gezielt auf Hornies habe ich nicht geangelt. Vielleicht haben wir uns da gesehen; um ganz ehrlich zu seien: ich weiß dat nich genau.
Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich dir ein dickes "Petri Heil" Ende Oktober für dich auf Fehmarn.

Gruß...Peter


----------



## petipet (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn/Staberhuk*

@Gnilftz,


na, wenn ich da mal deinen Nickname hingekriegt habe. 
Jo, ist ne schöne Stelle dort. Aber der Weg ist weit. Habe mir vorgenommen, mal mit ganz leichtem Gepäck eine Nacht dort durchzuangeln. (Eine Rute, kein Dreibein, kein Zelt, keine Beleuchtung außer Kopflampe usw., ich schleppe sonst alles mit mir rum... ist ein halber Umzug.)
Aber dorthin werde ich mich auf das Äußerste beschränken. Tiefe Löcher gibt es da. Wahrscheinlich hängt man da auch mit den üblichen Montagen schnell fest. Also, Liftmontage. Wünsche dir viel Glück.

Gruß...Peter


----------



## Gnilftz (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn/Staberhuk*

war doch gar nicht soooo schwer mit dem Namen... 

Wegen dem ganzen Gerödel, gehe ich nicht mehr Brandungsangeln. Bin halt faul und nehm ne Blinker- oder ne Fliegenrute und fange meine Fische auch, naja manchmal...  |supergri 
Ich drück Dir die Daumen für ne erfolgreiche Nacht!!!
Petri
Heiko #h


----------



## petipet (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn/Staberhuk*

@Gnillifitz,

jo, mit deinem Nick-Name habe ichs jetzt drauf.#c |bla: Oh, vergebe mir.
Wäre schön, wir würden uns mal an irgendeinem Strand an der Ostseeküste treffen.

Gruß...Peter...aus dem südöstlichem Rand des Kohlenpottes.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn/Staberhuk*

Hi Peter,
das sieht ja nach einer netten Strecke aus, aber Brandungsangeln. Uijuijui verdammt Hängerträchtig würde ich vermuten. Aber mit Blinker auf Dorsch und Mefo ist bestimmt geil dort. 
Schönes Bild. #6


----------



## petipet (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn/Staberhuk*

Jo Jörg,

stimmt. Aber einmal mache ich es. Habe ich mir vorgenommen. Mich hat immer die große Strecke abgeschreckt. Die anderen, bekannten Strecken auf Fehmarn, wie Westermarkelsdorf, Marienleuchte, usw. sind eben so beliebt, weil man nicht soweit karren muß. (Allerdings kann man auch da Plätzchen finden, die eben für viele unbequem zu erreichen sind... da bin ich dann nachts)
Bestimmt fange ich da auch nicht mehr, aber es ist eben "fischiger."

Gruß...Peter


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn/Staberhuk*

Na denn mal fettes Petri Peter. #6 Auf den Bericht freue ich mich jetzt schon.  #c


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn/Staberhuk*

Hi, ich bin wieder wach. Könnt ihr mir mal genau die Stelle beschreiben, also dierekt an der Spitze? Ich habe offt vor diesem Turm der Marine in der Brandung gefischt und die Leute mit Sack und Pack in diese Richtung Spitze laufen sehen. Vom Boot aus stehen oft die Koll. an dieser Spitze mit Fliege oder Blinker, aber auch ganz schön weit drin. Gibt doch enfach mal Infos. Danke.


----------



## wildbootsman (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn/Staberhuk*

Peti, wenn du nächstes mal wieder auf Fehmarn bist, dann sollten wir neben vom Boot angeln, gemeinsam auch mal blinkern gehen. 

Sehr gutes Foto.

Wildi


----------



## Nordlicht (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn/Staberhuk*

genau dort habe ich mit dem boot auf 6 metern im letztem jahr mit wattis in 2std 30 (große) dorsche gefangen und dann das angeln abgebrochen.


----------



## Gnilftz (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn/Staberhuk*

Moinsen Peter,
ich würde mich mit der Brandungsrute nicht genau an die Spitze stellen, da würdest Du wohl auch mit Liftmontage reichlich opfern... #c 
Lieber n kleines Stückchen daneben, zwischen den beiden Spitzen, da ist der Grund zwar sandiger, aber im Dunkeln habe ich da schon reichlich Dorsche eingetütet! 
Da macht der lange Rückweg richtig Spaß mit 10 guten Dorschen am Galgen...  |supergri  Auch wenn es sich jetzt fies anhört, hoffentlich mußt Du auf dem Rückweg reichlich buckeln!!!  #6  Ich denke, Du weißt, wie es gemeint ist! 

Gruß & Petri
Heiko #h


----------



## petipet (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn/Staberhuk*

@Danke Boardies,

Eure Rückmeldungen motivieren. Na klar, ich werde es da angehen.

Gruß...Peter#h


----------



## Broesel (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn/Staberhuk*

Peter, 

auch ich mag diese Ecke sehr gerne...

Es ist auch reichlich Fisch da, allerderdings sollte man diese Ecke nach Möglichkeit nicht allein befischen (er recht nicht Nachts). Schnell ist man umgeknickt oder unfreiwillig "weg-getaucht"...ich kenn da was von. Und wenn man dann alleine fernab jeder bekannten "Hotspots"...kann nicht so prickelnd sein.   

Ich mag jetzt etwas übervorsichtig sein, aber man sollte trotzdem schon mal drauf hinweisen, denn dieser Abschnitt hats Untergrund-technisch ganz schön in sich...


----------



## Gnilftz (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn/Staberhuk*



			
				Broesel schrieb:
			
		

> Peter,
> 
> auch ich mag diese Ecke sehr gerne...
> 
> ...



Is nicht ganz von der Hand zu weisen!!!
Ich habe da auch schon mal ein unfreiwilliges Vollbad genommen...


----------



## Palerado (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn/Staberhuk*

An der Stelle auf dem Bild Brandungsangeln?
Das ist doch genau die Stelle wenn man von der Marinestation nach rechts um die Spitze geht, oder?

Also das sieht mir nach einem reinen Vorfachgrab aus.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fehmarn/Staberhuk*

Moin Peter......

wusste ich's doch... da wolltest Du hin   
Wenn Du viel Gerödel dabei hast, dann brauchst Du leider einen zweiten Mann.
Auto bis zum Leuchtturm, ausladen, losen wer den Wagen zum Parkplatz fährt und laufen muss  |supergri . Am nächsten morgen dann natürlich anders herum   .
Meine ersten Brandungstörns waren direkt unterhalb des Leuchtturms. Wie Heiko schon geschrieben hat : In der Bucht kann man Materialschonender fischen und fängt auch. Wenn Du das Hängerrisiko aber nicht scheust, dann ran an die Riffe. Das Beissen beginnt früher und die grösseren Dorsche sind garantiert (Liftmontage plus grosse Rollenübersetzung mindern die Verluste).
Und wenn es Deine Zeit zulässt, dann schwing doch in der Dämmerung die Spinnrute, oder schau mal, ob es noch Wiesenchampignons gibt  :m


----------

